# I Just Ordered Again On Amazon Fresh   How Sweet It Is.



## Lon (May 27, 2017)

Here it is Saturday morning on a Labor Day weekend. I just went on line and ordered the following groceries which will be delivered to my door Sunday morning between 7 AM to !0 AM.Celery Hearts, Egg Plant, Green & Red Peppers, bananas, 1/2 gal 2% milk,Tub of Can't Believe It"s butter, Birds Eye Shrimp Scampi (Frozen) 1/2 lb of Coho Salmon (Fresh), 1 lb of 90% Ground Round (I will make myself a meat loaf)Chobani Greek Yogurt, skinless chicken breasts. paxkage of mixed salad greens,.sack of Mandarins.


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2017)

All your Amazon shopping might be putting you into a "time warp".  Here, it's Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Lon (May 27, 2017)

Don M. said:


> All your Amazon shopping might be putting you into a "time warp".  Here, it's Memorial Day weekend.



Most markets are busy with lots of folks making purchases for the long weekend. But not me. I sit in my apartment and my goodies will be delivered in the morning.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 27, 2017)

Amazon is opening a grocery store in Seattle, order then drive through to pick up your groceries.    Think your way is better and easier, Lon.


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2017)

Lon said:


> Here it is Saturday morning on a Labor Day weekend. I just went on line and ordered the following groceries which will be delivered to my door Sunday morning between 7 AM to !0 AM.Celery Hearts, Egg Plant, Green & Red Peppers, bananas, 1/2 gal 2% milk,Tub of Can't Believe It"s butter, Birds Eye Shrimp Scampi (Frozen) 1/2 lb of Coho Salmon (Fresh), 1 lb of 90% Ground Round (I will make myself a meat loaf)Chobani Greek Yogurt, skinless chicken breasts. paxkage of mixed salad greens,.sack of Mandarins.



So I guess those come from local stores?


----------

